# Ethics



## 1pescadoloco

*What are the boundries of etiquite for inshore fishing? *


----------



## Wharf Rat

If I happen to see you catching fish in a certain spot when I'm fishing nearby or you post a report with details of a spot you were catching fish at, then chances are I'll try it out sometime. But I've got better things to do than sneak around and follow someone to see where they fish...and if you think someone is following you around, then you need to check your ego. Chances are they just happen to be fishing nearby. There are not many super secret spots inshore these days, I mean people have only been fishing around here for a few hundred years.


----------



## Splittine

You are comparing apples and oranges with Off to Inshore. The amount of spots offshore is unlimited inshore not as much. Also I agree with Wharf Rat. It's only gonna get worse with the economy with people not being able to afford big offshore boats. Also hiring an inshore guide pretty much is the same thing you are ranting about, you are learning his spots and the next time you are in your boat you will fish them.


----------



## TSpecks

I see what he is saying about having certain spots. I think what he is trying to say is when you find the fish and someone else figures it out as well after watching you. Keep it to yourself, dont make it public knowledge when you aren't the one that figured it out(common courtesy). Just sayin'


----------



## bigrick

Most of the best spots in choctawhatchee bay are pretty well known, will the amount of trourist that come here to fish that kind of thing will happen frequently. There's plenty of ass hats offshore that will run up on you and drop a line or mark your spots too. Does it make them a dick, yes, do they care, no. A big problem in the Destin area are the tourist on jet skis, they will run 20 deep over a grass bed 20 feet from you. When I was younger I used to carry a paintball gun and shot at quite a few jetskiis back then.


----------



## 1pescadoloco

rant


----------



## Splittine

Not at all.


----------



## Garbo

I call BS.


There is a fight between a couple if not more...local "inshore guides" and nothing accused can be proven, but the fight continues. It is amazing what ego's can do, and what it draws others to do (case here). Defend your "dog" that is in the fight if you feel that is what you need to do, but it makes you both look bad. 

I know neither involved and after witnessing the crap, would choose to continue not to know either or anyone else involved, but it gets really old seeing one look down on the other as if fishing has a social rank.

The aggressor in this case should ask for permission to visit and go to local elementary schools, decked out in his poser clothes and sell the children on his greatness, they would buy it, and there he would be able to be who he so much desires to be. 



.


----------



## Matt Mcleod

Interesting subject. There is getting to be more people fishing inshore which is great for our sport.

I spend a lot of time fishing in the bay since I run fishing charters. I can't remember having many problems with people following me around or doing something "unethical" to me. I guess I'm lucky or I don't catch enough fish for anybody to following me!!

In my experience no matter how secret it seems something I found is there always seems to be somebody who found it long before me. 

Come to think of it there's a really good chance you could follow me around all day long and I would never notice! Haha! 

I have spots that I fish but none of them are "mine". I guess the idea of going to work everyday and being on the defensive about fishing spots or other boats just doesn't appeal to me.

In areas like Tampa Bay I've heard it can get pretty bad. But there are SO many boats EVERYWHERE down there I can see how people's toes can get stepped on. I do hope it doesn't get like that around here!


----------



## 1pescadoloco

more


----------



## Matt Mcleod

Garbo said:


> I call BS.
> 
> 
> There is a fight between a couple if not more...local "inshore guides" and nothing accused can be proven, but the fight continues. It is amazing what ego's can do, and what it draws others to do (case here). Defend your "dog" that is in the fight if you feel that is what you need to do, but it makes you both look bad.
> 
> I know neither involved and after witnessing the crap, would choose to continue not to know either or anyone else involved, but it gets really old seeing one look down on the other as if fishing has a social rank.
> 
> The aggressor in this case should ask for permission to visit and go to local elementary schools, decked out in his poser clothes and sell the children on his greatness, they would buy it, and there he would be able to be who he so much desires to be.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh.....I didn't realize the two subjects were related. Boy I'm quick!


----------



## Garbo

1pescadoloco said:


> Now that is some ranting


 
*Not one word was typed in an aggressive or ranting tone. *


*Look. It's the truth. Worship who you choose, but don't turn a blind eye to the truth. *



.


----------



## Wharf Rat

Matt - I've followed you around, hell, I've pulled up right next to you - but I still didn't catch fish like you were!!!!


----------



## fsu alex

fight fight fight fight fight fight fight	:boxing:


----------



## Splittine

Wharf Rat said:


> Matt - I've followed you around, hell, I've pulled up right next to you - but I still didn't catch fish like you were!!!!


Sweet cause I have a GPS tracker on your boat so I have Matt's and your spots? Hells Yeah.


----------



## 1pescadoloco

Me too:whistling:


----------



## 1pescadoloco

more of the same


----------



## minkmaster

The fact remains at any lake, gulf, bay, or stream if I see you raking in the fish I will give you adequate space until your gone. Then heck yeah I will fish your honeyhole.


----------



## 1pescadoloco

From now on I'll just say, I caught them in the water:lol:


----------



## captwesrozier

1pescadoloco

which two captains are you referring too?

did you witness this yourself?

as for "LEARNING THE AREA ON YOUR OWN" I guess you WILL NOT FISH the areas that RU took you to fish seeing how YOU did not LEARN those areas yourself?

It is amazing you are talking ethical yet yourself was shadowing a guide in the same boat and have already fished those areas multiple times.

I am 50 years old and have been in the fishing business since the age of 10 years old. All those places up in blackwater are not secret! My father and I commercially fished specks in those same places you call being shadowed.

As for one captain shadowing another captain. How do you know that a different captain did not tell said captain where to fish up there. Most captains help each other on places to fish so we can give every client the best experience possible.

1pescadoloco I think you saw a pile of shit on the ground and instead walking around it you decided to go ahead and step into it!

Being that you do not know one of the captains I would say you should do like the rest of us and that is get you A LARGE POPCORN with EXTRA butter and a LARGE DIET COKE and let these two men work it out on their own.

What say you 1pescadoloco?

Capt Wes


----------



## 1pescadoloco

Thanks for contributing


----------



## captwesrozier

But we both know who you are talking about:thumbsup:


----------



## captwesrozier

It is very interesting you would use the word "amazing":thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Phillips

Nevermind...


----------



## MrFish

There sure is a lot of editing on this thread.


----------



## Flatspro

Wirelessly posted



Chris Phillips said:


> Nevermind...


Ha!! That's funny!


----------



## Matt Mcleod

Splittine said:


> Sweet cause I have a GPS tracker on your boat so I have Matt's and your spots? Hells Yeah.


Well damn guys at least come over a say hi! Sometimes I get lonely.........


----------



## reelthrill

Like Captain Wes, I don't think there is a spot in our bay system that I don't know about. I have been fishing the Blackwater Bay system for over 45 years and there are no secret spots. With that being said, if I pull up to one of "my" spots and someone is fishing on it, I am going to move to another spot because that is the ethical thing to do. I do not own the water system and that guy just happened to beat me to the spot. In retrospect, if I am fishing in a small area and catching fish, I would not want you motoring right up next to me and start casting in the same place I am casting. Generally, I would probably call you over and tell you to come fish with me anyway. I do it all the time. A few years ago I pulled up to a spot and started casting for stripers. (keep in mind there was no one in sight anywhere) After about an hour of casting I hung a big striper and while I was fighting it a guy comes around the bend and sees me fightting the fish. He pulls right up next to me and starts cussing me out because he said I was in his spot!!! What!! lets see now; I had only been fishing that area for about 42 years and suddenly it is his spot! Funny he drove off when I challenged him to a duel on the bank!


----------



## captwesrozier

1pescadoloco

It appears you have smelled the shit on your shoes and have now cleaned it up. Good for you!

As for shit on my shoes I have 2 BIG labs and they dump twice a day in the back yard:thumbsup: So I am use to the "SMELL"!

As for PM's sorry I do not say anything to you in private that I would not say to you in Public. I do not know who you are.

If you have a boat coming up to you 10 times in 2 trips it sounds to me you need to have a nice chat with this individual. Throwing an 8 ounce jig at his boat will leave you behind bars...is it worth it?

The description of the boat a newly 22' blazer bay puts a lot of anglers in this grouping. Again I think you should tell him what your fishing etiquette is and may be you two can share fishing spots and an ice cold beer.

If this guy is doing what you say you may have a "STALKER". You are best to call the police!


----------



## TSpecks

*Forum Posting Rules: *

The following is a list of basic guidelines about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. Please read through all of these rules before using our site and contact us if you have questions..

Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on pensacolafishingforum.com. Name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause you account to be banned.
No pornographic material or links to pornographic material may be posted on this site. EVER! This includes all sexually suggestive images.
*Profanity shall be kept to a minimum.* :001_huh:
You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited..
These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks. 

JUST SAYIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brant Peacher

captwesrozier said:


> 1pescadoloco
> 
> It appears you have smelled the shit on your shoes and have now cleaned it up. Good for you!
> 
> As for shit on my shoes I have 2 BIG labs and they dump twice a day in the back yard:thumbsup: So I am use to the "SMELL"!
> 
> As for PM's sorry I do not say anything to you in private that I would not say to you in Public. I do not know who you are.
> 
> If you have a boat coming up to you 10 times in 2 trips it sounds to me you need to have a nice chat with this individual. Throwing an 8 ounce jig at his boat will leave you behind bars...is it worth it?
> 
> The description of the boat a newly 22' blazer bay puts a lot of anglers in this grouping. Again I think you should tell him what your fishing etiquette is and may be you two can share fishing spots and an ice cold beer.
> 
> If this guy is doing what you say you may have a "STALKER". You are best to call the police!




Lol! Wes, your cracking me up. Fishing season needs to hurry and get here


----------



## captwesrozier

Capt Brant

I am bored as the center of the earth ( that is for you capt timmy). Lets go fishing and see if there is a phatom 22' blazer. Who is this REELTHRILL guy? Does he know how to shoot doves? Is he kin to you?

As for you Capt Timmy eat my poop:thumbsup: but only after i steal your fishing spot!


----------



## reelthrill

captwesrozier said:


> Capt Brant
> 
> I am bored as the center of the earth ( that is for you capt timmy). Lets go fishing and see if there is a phatom 22' blazer. Who is this REELTHRILL guy? Does he know how to shoot doves? Is he kin to you?
> 
> As for you Capt Timmy eat my poop:thumbsup: but only after i steal your fishing spot!


 Hes kin but can catch fish much better that he can shoot doves!


----------



## TSpecks

captwesrozier said:


> Capt Brant
> 
> I am bored as the center of the earth ( that is for you capt timmy). Lets go fishing and see if there is a phatom 22' blazer. Who is this REELTHRILL guy? Does he know how to shoot doves? Is he kin to you?
> 
> As for you Capt Timmy eat my poop:thumbsup: but only after i steal your fishing spot![/quot


----------



## captwesrozier

I think capt brant went dove shooting with me three times and killed 2 birds!

Then i invite him on a barn burner field and he cannot go cause he is shooting at another field...and get this he said he limited out:no::laughing:...of shells i bet!

Then I am fishing my secret fishing hole in the pass and he has the nerve to pull up next to me and get not one not two but three triple hook ups on redfish on his boat in front of my anglers on my secret fishing spot in the pass.

Then asks if i would take a group photo for him:yes:. Oh he did ask if I needed help!

My clients told me they were tired of watching Capt Brant and his crew catching fish. At the end of the trip one of my anglers asked if I had one of Capt Brant's business cards.

The nerve of this guy! Both Capt Brant and my angler!

Capt Brant you just come on over to my dove shoot this season and I will help you shoot birds:thumbsup: If you are not still LOVE!


----------



## captwesrozier

Capt Timmy

do you even know how to use plastic?


----------



## captwesrozier

Capt Timmy

and one other thing...the only reason YA'LL won anything was cause you ahd a...should I say it?

Yep...a captain named ROZIER!!!!!!! BAM!!!!!!!:notworthy::thumbup:


----------



## Brant Peacher

Hahaha Wes, you forgot to add that one of the TWO birds I killed was sitting on a branch 20ft in front me. It took me three shells to kill him!


----------



## Brant Peacher

I think JC was a better shot than me


----------



## captwesrozier

Capt Brant

LMAO!!!!

You beat me to it. I was going to say you cannot shoot dove like you can catch fish cause the fish are attached to structure but if we sat you under a pecan tree you would burn their butts!!!!!

LMAO!!!!


----------



## FLbeachbum

Damn. Who mentioned Levin's dock. That's my super secret spot. No one else knew about till now. THANKS!!!


----------



## captwesrozier

Since JC has been upgraded to a 20 gauge dad is going to have to take out a small loan for shells:thumbsup:

If JC sees it not if it is in his range he is shooting at it three time for sure:thumbsup::notworthy::thumbup:

Been there done that!!! Wished i was his age again. Wow get to play with toys, hunt, fish and dad feeds you every night...what a life!


----------



## captwesrozier

Hey if the wind does not turn soon we are going to know everybody secret spots.


----------



## 1pescadoloco

TSpecks said:


> *Forum Posting Rules: *
> 
> The following is a list of basic guidelines about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. Please read through all of these rules before using our site and contact us if you have questions..
> 
> Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on pensacolafishingforum.com. Name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause you account to be banned.
> No pornographic material or links to pornographic material may be posted on this site. EVER! This includes all sexually suggestive images.
> *Profanity shall be kept to a minimum.* :001_huh:
> You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited..
> These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.
> 
> I just want to post this because it is the first time I have read the rules since I signed up years ago. I wanted to write shit but didn’t a couple month back so instead I wrote $h!t and got told that this is a family forum that this type of language will not be tolerated. So my question is what is cussing at a minimum?


The rules don't apply to the special people


----------



## TSpecks

Capt. Wesley,



Thanks and have a wonderful day!!!!!!!!!! BAM:thumbsup:


----------



## TSpecks

1pescadoloco said:


> the rules don't apply to the special people


+1+1+1


----------



## pappastratos

split said:
_Also hiring an inshore guide pretty much is the same thing you are ranting about, you are learning his spots and the next time you are in your boat you will fish them. _

Last inshore guide we hired went to the most easiest spot & there were 5 other boats within 30' of us. So no secret here.


----------



## fsu alex

Dang where's all the fighting gone. I was reading this thread at lunch and it looked like digital UFC. Now it's all hugs,kisses,and peace on earth. I liked the fighting more!:yes:


----------



## RU

Oh, I’m sorry; I’ve been guiding for the last few days. Got some funny text messages so I thought I’d check this out. 

Does any of this nonsense really matter? Have a sense of humor, folks. The mentioned captain knows the truth and knows exactly what he’s been doing for the last two years, figuratively speaking. 

Shadowing, observing from afar, eerily similar reports, fishing academy….not in my character but can be a beneficial shortcut for some. It just seems odd to me.

Contrary to popular belief, I don’t care and there’s no competition, evident by the discrepancy in the number of trips since Jan. 1. I’m flattered more than anything else and good for the captain if he believes he can perform these types of skillful fishing trips. Thank goodness, anglers and visitors have several other great choices. Blatant and unoriginal; sure, but that’s where it ends. Frankly, I wish him well because we will all benefit in one way or another. It’s just amusing to me and a bit creepy, especially the "fishing academy” thing. 

Apparently, my sense of humor doesn’t translate well through text and/or with this audience. Just giving the kid some solid ribbing and having some fun so you guys relax. 

I bid you adieu and great fishing. Yours, E


----------



## SolarFlare

Wow, some good stuff here, got Ole Wes on a roll!!,

Question, I am probably crazy, but I thought maybe...1pescadoloco...was either a relative or YamahaJama's himself?? Anybody know? 









gee sorry, didn't realize i was posting at the same time....u just never know who is watching....


----------



## user10309

RU said:


> Oh, I’m sorry; I’ve been guiding for the last few days. Got some funny text messages so I thought I’d check this out.
> 
> Does any of this nonsense really matter? Have a sense of humor, folks. The mentioned captain knows the truth and knows exactly what he’s been doing for the last two years, figuratively speaking.
> 
> Shadowing, observing from afar, eerily similar reports, fishing academy….not in my character but can be a beneficial shortcut for some. It just seems odd to me.
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, I don’t care and there’s no competition, evident by the discrepancy in the number of trips since Jan. 1. I’m flattered more than anything else and good for the captain if he believes he can perform these types of skillful fishing trips. Thank goodness, anglers and visitors have several other great choices. Blatant and unoriginal; sure, but that’s where it ends. Frankly, I wish him well because we will all benefit in one way or another. It’s just amusing to me and a bit creepy, especially the "fishing academy” thing.
> 
> Apparently, my sense of humor doesn’t translate well through text and/or with this audience. Just giving the kid some solid ribbing and having some fun so you guys relax.
> 
> I bid you adieu and great fishing. Yours, E


:whistling:


----------



## SolarFlare

""Originally Posted by RU 
Oh, I’m sorry; I’ve been guiding for the last few days. Got some funny text messages so I thought I’d check this out. ""


Maybe the funny text messages were that he's been banned from the GCFC, does that mean we will have the Daily Diary here instead?


----------



## Flatspro

Now this should get interesting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishnhuntguy

*respect space*

Respect the others space if they are there first. Do not crowd or cast on top of their lines. That's about all I can say. If your on the bank, then offer a cold beer or drink.


----------



## fisheye48

Garbo said:


> I call BS.
> 
> 
> There is a fight between a couple if not more...local "inshore guides" and nothing accused can be proven, but the fight continues. *It is amazing what ego's can do*, and what it draws others to do (case here). Defend your "dog" that is in the fight if you feel that is what you need to do, but it makes you both look bad.
> 
> I know neither involved and after witnessing the crap, would choose to continue not to know either or anyone else involved, but it gets really old seeing one look down on the other as if fishing has a social rank.
> 
> The aggressor in this case should ask for permission to visit and go to local elementary schools, decked out in his poser clothes and sell the children on his greatness, they would buy it, and there he would be able to be who he so much desires to be.
> 
> 
> 
> .



:whistling:


----------



## hjorgan

What a funny thread.... I have been entertained while the wind howls off the dock and I realize that ...once again, I'll watch the boat sway in the lift for yet another weekend. I fully intend to fish with all the captains mentioned in this thread in the next 18 months and I will PROVE that there are fish in the inshore waters of the Gulf Coast. I will have my GPS tracker on stun to make sure the spots are well marked.


----------



## 1pescadoloco

Allmost as good as a Heckle & Jeckle cartoon:jester::fishslap::table::hammer2:


----------



## Garbo

1pescadoloco said:


> Allmost as good as a Heckle & Jeckle cartoon:jester::fishslap::table::hammer2:


 

*Really it's not. *

*You started this thread and appeared to be more or less supporting one side of a childish fight that has been going on for years between two people. You for some reason felt compelled to support one side and call out the other. For what reason only you know. Now almost every post you have made has been edited to delete...which proves something......*

*But it's just BS, and has grown to be even more BS since you posted it. *

RUOh, I’m sorry; I’ve been guiding for the last few days. Got some funny text messages so I thought I’d check this out. 



*I received a PM about one hour after I call BS, at 9:22am from RU about my comment on this thread, and then he claims on this thread that he was "guiding" and got notified via text of this thread and checked it out. It was odd to me that he felt my comments were directed toward him, as I never mentioned his name or screenname in my comments......I guess he felt some sort of responsibility or guilt for something I don't know anything about. Regardless he replied the above but PMed me about an hour after I called BS, which is just more BS. *

*Regardless, it's bad form to go about your differences in the manner that this has been going on for a long time. I don't have an agressive bone in my body, but when someone looks down at others or acts arrogant I have the tendency to speak up, and there has been plenty of that involving this BS for plenty of years. It get really old. *

*Eric, I have no personal issue with you and as I have told you I wish you well, and the best of everything. Please treat others as if they are no lesser than you, and be the great guy that you are, without the snob attitude. Treat others as if they are not lesser than you and it's got to benefit you somehow. But above all........... It's just fishing. *

*1peckerdoloco, I hope I haven't offended you either and if we meet on the water, I hope that we could share a cold drink and be friends. *

*It's just fishin........*

.


----------



## 1pescadoloco

Garbo said:


> *Really it's not. *
> 
> .


Opinions vary

Have you ever seen a Heckle & Jeckle cartoon?


----------



## 1pescadoloco

Watch one


----------



## SolarFlare

Garbo said:


> *Really it's not. *
> 
> *I received a PM about one hour after I call BS, at 9:22am from RU about my comment on this thread, and then he claims on this thread that he was "guiding" and got notified via text of this thread and checked it out. It was odd to me that he felt my comments were directed toward him, as I never mentioned his name or screenname in my comments......I guess he felt some sort of responsibility or guilt for something I don't know anything about. Regardless he replied the above but PMed me about an hour after I called BS, which is just more BS. *
> 
> .



Gee the last PM I got from him threatened me, he must like you!


​


----------



## 1pescadoloco

Break Dancing


----------



## Wharf Rat

I think it's pretty funny that this was pescadoloco's very first post on this forum:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/inshore-slam-blackwater-103511/


----------



## 1pescadoloco

Wharf Rat said:


> I think it's pretty funny that this was pescadoloco's very first post on this forum:
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/inshore-slam-blackwater-103511/


Thanks for the link. Maybe it will take over the #1 spot for most viewed thread with your help.:notworthy:


----------



## SolarFlare

Wharf Rat said:


> I think it's pretty funny that this was pescadoloco's very first post on this forum:
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/inshore-slam-blackwater-103511/


Hall, this isn't someone that just chartered a trip, made a post and then decided to continue to adore, defend and love on his Captain because he had a good time,. there's a much closer relationship here of some kind!!

Kind of a huggy-like thing....


----------



## bigrick

Wharf Rat said:


> I think it's pretty funny that this was pescadoloco's very first post on this forum:
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/inshore-slam-blackwater-103511/


 
It just got better :thumbup:


So let me get this straight, Redfish university and the gulf coast fishing academy are 2 different companies, for a second there I thought I had to graduate from the Gulf Coast fishing academy before I could attend the Redfish University.....


----------



## 1pescadoloco

Bay Pirate said:


> Hall, this isn't someone that just chartered a trip, made a post and then decided to continue to adore, defend and love on his Captain because he had a good time,. there's a much closer relationship here of some kind!!
> 
> Kind of a huggy-like thing....
> 
> View attachment 41658


I bet some of your fellow students at your middle school think your a reel hoot.:laughing:


----------



## Yaksquatch

For a minute there I could'a swore I saw a mirage of Desperado!


----------



## GASeminole

The Back-Peddling that has occured here would even impress Lance Armstrong


----------



## tailfisher1979

I got that same PM. This guy hates the world. Still haven't heard back about the money where your mouth is thing though. Maybe he'll fish when the trail makes its way over to P-Cola. That would be even better!


----------



## Realtor

Can this get "re-started"? there are to many edits, and I'm not very smart, and get confused on whos following who and who wants to fish where the other guy is. besides, I justed wanted to be the 71st post......


----------



## Nat

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soap_opera

A *soap opera*, sometimes called "soap" for short, is an ongoing, episodic work of dramatic fiction presented in serial format on radio or as television programming. The name _soap opera_ stems from the original dramatic serials broadcast on radio that had soap manufacturers, such as Procter & Gamble, Colgate-Palmolive and Lever Brothers, as sponsors[1] and producers.[2] These early radio series were broadcast in weekday daytime slots, usually five days a week, when most listeners would be housewives; thus the shows were aimed at and consumed by a predominantly pensacola fishing forum audience...........

edited by Nat 02/24/2012


----------



## fsu alex

This thread is like a train wreck,I can't look away!I check this thread like 10 times a day.


----------



## 1pescadoloco

Nat said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soap_opera
> 
> A *soap opera*, sometimes called "soap" for short, is an ongoing, episodic work of dramatic fiction presented in serial format on radio or as television programming. The name _soap opera_ stems from the original dramatic serials broadcast on radio that had soap manufacturers, such as Procter & Gamble, Colgate-Palmolive and Lever Brothers, as sponsors[1] and producers.[2] These early radio series were broadcast in weekday daytime slots, usually five days a week, when most listeners would be housewives; thus the shows were aimed at and consumed by a predominantly pensacola fishing forum audience...........
> 
> edited by Nat 02/24/2012


Best post on the thread award:jester::thumbup:


----------



## aroundthehorn

Geez. WTF happened here?


----------



## lsucole

I sure hope everyone runs out of popcorn at the same time so that everyone involved can just go back to fishing!


----------



## MrFish

It's always odd when someone else starts a fight between two other people. It's even odder when they go back and edit all of their posts to say nothing. I haven't figured out what he was trying to accomplish with all of this.


----------



## Splittine

MrFish said:


> It's always odd when someone else starts a fight between two other people. It's even odder when they go back and edit all of their posts to say nothing. I haven't figured out what he was trying to accomplish with all of this.


I'm seeing a pattern here with that. Kinda makes you go huhhhmmmmm.


----------



## SolarFlare

Splittine said:


> I'm seeing a pattern here with that. Kinda makes you go huhhhmmmmm.


Hmmmmm, How about a hypothetical and purely fictional concept….

I am a guy who has been banned from the PFF, but I can’t stand not being able to post and share my momentous Dailey fishing adventures with the PFF members, or anyone else that will listen...BTW EVERYDAY!

So I encourage a friend, relative, possibly even manufacture a persona myself, that pretends he went on this unbelievable fishing charter with me.

This persona then makes his very 1st post telling everyone on the PFF what an unbelievable chartered fishing experience he had with me. 

After several accolades from this coordinated effort, I just happen to stop by the PFF and sneak back in with a couple of comments like….thank you, great trip, etc, short non-meaningful responses to help re-establish myself under the new PFF ownership. 

Oh, yes and the famous helpful PM’d u great fishing info etc…!

But I can’t help myself, I encourage the persona to keep pumping me up because I’m in a hurry to share my daily experiences that are truly so amazing, I know everyone wants to read and see it. 

Whoops, in the middle of this plot, I start to get that ache, ache feeling to reach out, torture and belittle a couple of my foes…one in particular that I just can’t stand, _Captain Juan Lakes_, ....I view him a shameless wanna be shadowy kind of a guy.

Whoops again, a couple of tweets and funny texts, and my plot is exposed… I get banned from another local forum for my antics and now I am panicking, where will I post, where will I share my incogitable adventures?


This crazy fictional story is not representative of anyone in particular and any resemblance to anyone you may know is purely coincidence!

Lets just go fishing!


----------



## dabutcher

Just so you all know, I went to Blackwater Bay this afternoon with some left over booms from the oil spill and I have enclosed all of my secret fishing spots. I am the only one allowed to fish inside the boomed areas. In addition, all anglers that fish Blackwater must provide for me at least a 1000 yard cushion while I am fishing my protected areas.

Thanks for your understanding and tight lines.


----------



## whome

Bay Pirate said:


> Hmmmmm, How about a hypothetical and purely fictional concept….
> 
> I am a guy who has been banned from the PFF, but I can’t stand not being able to post and share my momentous Dailey fishing adventures with the PFF members, or anyone else that will listen...BTW EVERYDAY!
> 
> So I encourage a friend, relative, possibly even manufacture a persona myself, that pretends he went on this unbelievable fishing charter with me.
> 
> This persona then makes his very 1st post telling everyone on the PFF what an unbelievable chartered fishing experience he had with me.
> 
> After several accolades from this coordinated effort, I just happen to stop by the PFF and sneak back in with a couple of comments like….thank you, great trip, etc, short non-meaningful responses to help re-establish myself under the new PFF ownership.
> 
> Oh, yes and the famous helpful PM’d u great fishing info etc…!
> 
> But I can’t help myself, I encourage the persona to keep pumping me up because I’m in a hurry to share my daily experiences that are truly so amazing, I know everyone wants to read and see it.
> 
> Whoops, in the middle of this plot, I start to get that ache, ache feeling to reach out, torture and belittle a couple of my foes…one in particular that I just can’t stand, _Captain Juan Lakes_, ....I view him a shameless wanna be shadowy kind of a guy.
> 
> Whoops again, a couple of tweets and funny texts, and my plot is exposed… I get banned from another local forum for my antics and now I am panicking, where will I post, where will I share my incogitable adventures?
> 
> 
> This crazy fictional story is not representative of anyone in particular and any resemblance to anyone you may know is purely coincidence!
> 
> Lets just go fishing!
> View attachment 41723


Hummmm.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Brad King

Looks like I missed another great Episode?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Ultralite

yeah, you missed it Brad...


----------



## knowphish

All I have to do is walk away from the computer and........................


----------



## Cannon

Too many edits/ redactions to have any idea what the issue is. Can someone give the Cliff Notes recap-


----------



## Captain DP

Cannon said:


> Too many edits/ redactions to have any idea what the issue is. Can someone give the Cliff Notes recap-


Here is what I got so far!

Captain X allegadly followed Captain Y around. Captain Y called out Captain X then Captain Y got kicked off the "other forum". 

Captain Y was getting slammed so Captain Y commented here fueling the fire and Captain X's comrads.

Captain Wes pooped because of too much popcorn. Guy that started the thread stepped in said poop. 

Captain Brant can't shoot but catches more fish than Captain Wes. 

Captain Timmy is the ruler of the rules according to Captain Wes should eat said poop.

Garbo is a gentle giant that stands up for those in need. (Robinhood of sorts).

There is now something like 1000ft of boom somewhere in blackwater.

I skip bay pirates posts.

Captain Brad missed the whole damn thing!



Lots of PFF posters like to whistle and edit and the vast majority of the people that post on this thread are ready for good weather and fishing.



That's what I got out of it. What did I miss?

(This post was all in fun)


----------



## knowphish

Not a thing!!!


----------



## Brad King

Thank you for the recap Capt!!!!!LOL


----------



## Cannon

Thank you-


----------



## Brant Peacher

Lmao!


----------



## Garbo

Captain DP said:


> Here is what I got so far!
> 
> Captain X allegadly followed Captain Y around. Captain Y called out Captain X then Captain Y got kicked off the "other forum".
> 
> Captain Y was getting slammed so Captain Y commented here fueling the fire and Captain X's comrads.
> 
> Captain Wes pooped because of too much popcorn. Guy that started the thread stepped in said poop.
> 
> Captain Brant can't shoot but catches more fish than Captain Wes.
> 
> Captain Timmy is the ruler of the rules according to Captain Wes should eat said poop.
> 
> Garbo is a gentle giant that stands up for those in need. (Robinhood of sorts).
> 
> There is now something like 1000ft of boom somewhere in blackwater.
> 
> I skip bay pirates posts.
> 
> Captain Brad missed the whole damn thing!
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of PFF posters like to whistle and edit and the vast majority of the people that post on this thread are ready for good weather and fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I got out of it. What did I miss?
> 
> (This post was all in fun)


 
*That is without a doubt the best post on this thread. *


*Dang. *




.


----------



## dabutcher

Captain DP said:


> Here is what I got so far!
> 
> Captain X allegadly followed Captain Y around. Captain Y called out Captain X then Captain Y got kicked off the "other forum".
> 
> Captain Y was getting slammed so Captain Y commented here fueling the fire and Captain X's comrads.
> 
> Captain Wes pooped because of too much popcorn. Guy that started the thread stepped in said poop.
> 
> Captain Brant can't shoot but catches more fish than Captain Wes.
> 
> Captain Timmy is the ruler of the rules according to Captain Wes should eat said poop.
> 
> Garbo is a gentle giant that stands up for those in need. (Robinhood of sorts).
> 
> There is now something like 1000ft of boom somewhere in blackwater.
> 
> I skip bay pirates posts.
> 
> Captain Brad missed the whole damn thing!
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of PFF posters like to whistle and edit and the vast majority of the people that post on this thread are ready for good weather and fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I got out of it. What did I miss?
> 
> (This post was all in fun)


The boom is mine and now Blackwater is mine. IT'S MINE I TELL YOU! ITS MINE! HAHAHAHA!

Oh, by the way..... Great Post!:thumbsup:


----------



## Garbo

dabutcher said:


> The boom is mine and now Blackwater is mine. IT'S MINE I TELL YOU! ITS MINE! HAHAHAHA!
> 
> Oh, by the way..... Great Post!:thumbsup:


 
*Can I rent about 3 acres of Grass Flats, just south of the I-10 Bridge?*




.,


----------



## 1pescadoloco

aroundthehorn said:


> Geez. WTF happened here?


Capt x & Capt y like to poke fun at each other. 

I poked fun at them poking fun at each other.

Several of the folks on here including me went off there meds at the same time. 

I went back on my meds but over medicated & started erasing posts.

Capt x & Capt y had to go to the er for laughter related injuries due to all the fatuous posts.

Capt x & Capt y booked 4 trips each as a result of this thread. Laughed all the way to the bank.

This entire thread was in fun:notworthy:


----------



## 1pescadoloco

dabutcher said:


> Just so you all know, I went to Blackwater Bay this afternoon with some left over booms from the oil spill and I have enclosed all of my secret fishing spots. I am the only one allowed to fish inside the boomed areas. In addition, all anglers that fish Blackwater must provide for me at least a 1000 yard cushion while I am fishing my protected areas.
> 
> Thanks for your understanding and tight lines.


Sorry, I picked them up & sold them on ebay:whistling:


----------



## Splittine

1pescadoloco said:


> Capt x & Capt y like to poke fun at each other.
> 
> I poked fun at them poking fun at each other.
> 
> Several of the folks on here including me went off there meds at the same time.
> 
> I went back on my meds but over medicated & started erasing posts.
> 
> Capt x & Capt y had to go to the er for laughter related injuries due to all the fatuous posts.
> 
> Capt x & Capt y booked 4 trips each as a result of this thread. Laughed all the way to the bank.
> 
> This entire thread was in fun:notworthy:


From some of the PMs I have received that's crap.


----------



## Garbo

1pescadoloco said:


> Capt x & Capt y like to poke fun at each other.
> 
> I poked fun at them poking fun at each other.
> 
> Several of the folks on here including me went off there meds at the same time.
> 
> I went back on my meds but over medicated & started erasing posts.
> 
> Capt x & Capt y had to go to the er for laughter related injuries due to all the fatuous posts.
> 
> Capt x & Capt y booked 4 trips each as a result of this thread. Laughed all the way to the bank.
> 
> This entire thread was in fun:notworthy:


 

*And the BS continues. *

*1. There is no doubt the two must hate each other. *
*2. Poking fun...Right.*

*Why don't you just admit what you were doing and own up or man up to it. People have tendency to apprieciate that. *


*.*




.


----------



## 1pescadoloco

Oh look, Heckle & Jeckle still haven't gone back on their much needed meds:no:

I suppose paranoid delusions can be fun.:whistling:


----------



## dabutcher

Garbo said:


> *Can I rent about 3 acres of Grass Flats, just south of the I-10 Bridge?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .,


*The Blackwater Nazi says "no grass flats for you!"*


----------



## MrFish

You can't unring a bell, but you can for dang sure stop ringing it!


----------



## 1pescadoloco

100 posts. Lots of folks seem to like ringing the bell:whistling:


----------



## MrFish

1pescadoloco said:


> 100 posts. Lots of folks seem to like ringing the bell:whistling:


You got a long way to go if you think you're going to set a record.


----------



## Nat

1pescadoloco said:


> Capt x & Capt y like to poke fun at each other.
> 
> I poked fun at them poking fun at each other.
> 
> Several of the folks on here including me went off there meds at the same time.
> 
> I went back on my meds but over medicated & started erasing posts.
> 
> Capt x & Capt y had to go to the er for laughter related injuries due to all the fatuous posts.
> 
> Capt x & Capt y booked 4 trips each as a result of this thread. Laughed all the way to the bank.
> 
> This entire thread was in fun:notworthy:


 
so they got a hotel room together ?


----------



## dabutcher

Nat said:


> so they got a hotel room together ?


 
Spooning in bed perhaps? About to order room service?


----------



## user10309

I’m setting the record straight.

*I've not spoken to him in over 4 years. I've not Pm'ed or emailed him in over 15 or so months and the last email was to tell him to stop corresponding with me.*

It boils down to a dude harassing me for the past few years, and whether it was intended as just solid ribbing or whatever, it was still “pretty creepy.” 

My family and friends don’t understand why he’s spent so much energy towards me. I find it very strange since *I've not spoken to him in over 4 years.*

*It is also baffling that he calls me a kid, since I’m pretty sure I am a few years older than he is. I will be celebrating my 45th birthday this summer, I served almost 6 years in the Marines, and I have been married to my wife for almost 20 years.*


As far as shadowing, I’ve been to Blackwater & Escambia and fished both with clients or by myself or with friends or family to do some recreational scouting, so if fishing the same waters as someone else is shadowing, then I guess we have a lot of guilt to admit among us. When I’ve seen him on the water, I have always attempted to go the other way just to avoid a confrontation. 

The only poke I’ve made at him was the time when my wife and I went out and we saw him and we went to a complete other area of Blackwater a good ¼ mile away and he decided to head our direction and fish some docks near us then wake us as he left. I called him out to make a point to him that maybe I was tired of his antics. He says that I should have shown him respect and etiquette due to the fact that he was guiding. Well, I guess there are different rules of etiquette when it comes to fishing with non-paying anglers.

I’ve been trying to take the high road by not commenting on his harassing comments.
But I felt I should give my side of this. 

I truly don’t like that the forum has become a place do air our dirty laundry; I really wish I could just make a post and that be it. I did notice that on my last post it didn’t get derailed, but then again I didn’t fish Blackwater.

I wish everyone the best this season; I’ll be posting reports about once a week as the season starts. Tight lines. John


----------



## bigrick

New toy


----------



## 1pescadoloco

Well darn. I guess Capt John isn't Capt Eric's BFF afterall.:no: My apologies to Capt John. :notworthy:I did not know the matter was so tender.:innocent: I was wrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Wrong:hurt:

I will post no more on this thread.:surrender: 
I wont even view it:whistling:
Best of luck to all.:thumbup: 
I'm gonna go watch the Daytona 500 mile demolition Derby. :clap:


----------



## deeptracks

drama...soap....


----------



## sniperpeeps

I would like to congratulate pescadoloco on gratuitous use of emoticons....but mainly commenting so I can get a notification when people comment, this has been a good one


----------



## Splittine

1pescadoloco said:


> Well darn. I guess Capt John isn't Capt Eric's BFF afterall.:no: My apologies to Capt John. :notworthy:I did not know the matter was so tender.:innocent: I was wrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Wrong:hurt:
> 
> I will post no more on this thread.:surrender:
> I wont even view it:whistling:
> Best of luck to all.:thumbup:
> I'm gonna go watch the Daytona 500 mile demolition Derby. :clap:


...:bangin::bangin:


----------

